# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Am I dreaming's Photography

## Am I dreaming

Going to share my photographs. Feel free to comment/criticize/compliment. Feel free to share your own photos if you feel an example may benefit me, or they relate to my own. 

Here are a few to start. xD

Files are attached, so please click to enlarge.  ::D: 

Civic Center, Newcastle Upon Tyne. (Funny story, got arrested taking this photograph for being on the motorway.)

dasdasdasdasdasdasdas.jpg

High Force, Teesdale.

edit2.jpg

----------


## tommo

love the waterfall

----------


## Am I dreaming

Click to enlarge.  :smiley: 

Untitled-1 copye.jpg

IMG_2971 copye.jpg

IMG_2737 copy.jpg

----------

